# Trading Standards?



## dragunov (Jan 11, 2013)

Is there any type of organisation like this in Dubai or the UAE to report companies which sell products that are extremely dangerous due to poor workmanship?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dragunov said:


> Is there any type of organisation like this in Dubai or the UAE to report companies which sell products that are extremely dangerous due to poor workmanship?
> 
> Don't buy from Al Taheri Computers LLC in the Computer Plaza.


Hi

Yes, you should look at link below for details:-

Department of Economic Development :

Cheers

Steve


----------

